

Science Festival in DC this weekend - lar
http://www.usasciencefestival.org/
The USA Science and Engineering festival is going on in DC this weekend; if you haven&#x27;t been, there are over 3000 organizations involved in science education, outreach, and&#x2F;or awareness meeting in one place.  Lockheed Martin is one of the sponsors, and you can see their booths, but on the exhibition floor there are numerous kickstarter projects, robotics groups, universities, authors, educators, and companies with demos from the simple to the amazing, all trying to teach and interest the public in science and engineering.<p>It&#x27;s pretty cool.<p>Find tweets under hashtag #SciFest.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%23scifest<p>Here&#x27;s what I&#x27;ve done today:<p>Eaten a marshmellow frozen in liquid nitrogen, flown an F-35 simulator, talked to 3 different 3d printer makers, learned about bubbles, played educational minecraft, found cracks in equipment using electromagnets, learned about thermally conductive materials, helped teach kids about sugary soft drinks, watched a seatbelt test, and there are many more things to do tomorrow.
======
lar
The USA Science and Engineering festival is going on in DC this weekend; if
you haven't been, there are over 3000 organizations involved in science
education, outreach, and/or awareness meeting in one place. Lockheed Martin is
one of the sponsors, and you can see their booths, but on the exhibition floor
there are numerous kickstarter projects, robotics groups, universities,
authors, educators, and companies with demos from the simple to the amazing,
all trying to teach and interest the public in science and engineering.

It's pretty cool.

Find tweets under hashtag #SciFest.

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23scifest](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23scifest)

Here's what I've done today:

Eaten a marshmellow frozen in liquid nitrogen, flown an F-35 simulator, talked
to 3 different 3d printer makers, learned about bubbles, played educational
minecraft, found cracks in equipment using electromagnets, learned about
thermally conductive materials, helped teach kids about sugary soft drinks,
watched a seatbelt test, and there are many more things to do tomorrow.

